# I-601 Approved does anyone know what the process will be next??



## Richardthelucky (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello,

I started my visa journey some time ago. I originally applied for immigration back in 2006. I duly submitted the mountains of paperwork to the London Embassy and waited. A long time passed and eventually I got my first refusal which was to be expected. Unfortunately I have criminal record from my youth with some repeat offences. Also, in my wisdom I entered the US of A 5-6 times with ticking yes in the old moral turpitude box. Anyway, my originally submission was knocked back and I filed an I-601 which I think was around 2008. I waited a very long time again and it came back that the I-601 was denied. I would like to point out that my wife moved to Scotland with me around 4 months before my I-601 denial. At this point I pretty much gave up but in the interest off my wife I filed an appeal on the grounds of extreme hardship. We put together the info and basically stated that all our fears had been realised since moving to Scotland that she could not continue with her career, missed family etc. I believe this was around the beginning of 2009. So everything was posted off and forgotten about until March 2012. 
In March 2012 I received a letter from the US Embassy in London stating that my appeal had been sustained; I could not believe it! Apparently, my case of extreme hardship was heard and that my success in career and rehabilitation was a contributing factor.
So, I contact the Embassy in London and ask them what is going on, they tell me they need to wait for the letter and my A File. I hear nothing for two months so I started to harass them again. Apparently my A File was sent to the national data store somewhere (or so they said). The Embassy eventually received the abovementioned documents and told me in an email that the I-601 approval notice will be sent to me and that they will forward everything to the Consulate.
Now my questions...What happens now?
Do I have to submit all the forms again?
Will I have to pay further fees?
Will I need another interview?
Does anyone know the timescales?
Everyone’s helps is gratefully appreciated!
Note to everyone NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Richardthelucky said:


> Hello,
> 
> I started my visa journey some time ago. I originally applied for immigration back in 2006. I duly submitted the mountains of paperwork to the London Embassy and waited. A long time passed and eventually I got my first refusal which was to be expected. Unfortunately I have criminal record from my youth with some repeat offences. Also, in my wisdom I entered the US of A 5-6 times with ticking yes in the old moral turpitude box. Anyway, my originally submission was knocked back and I filed an I-601 which I think was around 2008. I waited a very long time again and it came back that the I-601 was denied. I would like to point out that my wife moved to Scotland with me around 4 months before my I-601 denial. At this point I pretty much gave up but in the interest off my wife I filed an appeal on the grounds of extreme hardship. We put together the info and basically stated that all our fears had been realised since moving to Scotland that she could not continue with her career, missed family etc. I believe this was around the beginning of 2009. So everything was posted off and forgotten about until March 2012.
> In March 2012 I received a letter from the US Embassy in London stating that my appeal had been sustained; I could not believe it! Apparently, my case of extreme hardship was heard and that my success in career and rehabilitation was a contributing factor.
> ...


are you trying to do without an aila lawyer 
that is an error


----------



## Richardthelucky (Mar 20, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> are you trying to do without an aila lawyer
> that is an error


Hello, i have had a lawyers help from time to time. I was just asking to see if anyone knew what the procedures were or had experienced it fo
r themselves.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I would contact the source of the email notifying you of the approval.


----------



## Richardthelucky (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, i have done that, they said they are going to approve the i-601 and then pass it on to the consulate. I can't seem to get answers out the consulate...


----------

